

On Blogging: A Response to Svbtle and Obtvse - peter_l_downs
http://peterdowns.com/posts/on-blogging.html

======
Solomoriah
I'm running static generation on one of my sites, RSS included. Turned out to
be very simple. Code is in Python, and right now I'm not sharing it because
it's an unholy mess... but it does work.

Seriously, though, it's such a simple system, anyone who can program at all
ought to be able to do it.

------
entropie
I totally agree. There is a not so little comedy factor in this discussion.

I for one use some static generator too which is self baked and extensible
with filters and plugins.

~~~
peter_l_downs
I'd love to see your static generator — is it online anywhere?

~~~
entropie
<https://github.com/entropie/backbite> This was my first attempt. My webserver
did not support ruby at this time but i really wanted a blog engine in my
favourite language (running tumblog at <http://polis.ackro.org/> , and the
blog <http://blog.ackro.org/> ). Its far to complex, but worked fine.

My second attempt ist much more simple. <https://github.com/entropie/backbitr>
I just made a blog for my girlfriends webpage after month i did not do
anything with it (iam not much of a blogger, tbh). It took me like 30 mins to
get it up and running. <http://dogitright.de/~mit/blog/archive/2011.html> Its
not completely finished, but it needs to be soon, cause of my GFs blog.

